# Bid forms



## Marcus (Oct 3, 2007)

i an excavating contractor that does primarily sitework and septic installs. I need to start using a new form for presenting my estimates. Unfortunately now I am just typing the whole thing out, each one from scratch. Anyways just lookin for examples. Thanks for the help.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

How did that work for ya? 
Great program http://www.udatechnologies.com/


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

There are quite a few companies which have preset forms. Just google search legal forms / contractor documents and you should get plenty of choices. My advice is to do some research before buying. Most have an option to view the form before buying. 

I have my own forms for proposals that I have "saved" on the computer.


----------

